# Coloring



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone asked me in one of my threads for pictures of the white on Knuckles. I got a couple shots this morning, so hopefully you can get the idea. 

His mother is a black/tan and his father is white. I'm 99% sure there is no other father. Both are purebred. Mother is registered, Father is not. Knuckles is the only puppy that came out this color. 


























This is one of his littermates (my sister in law took this one). All of the other puppies were like this, splitting image of the mother.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice puppy. I wish my pup got along with my cat like that


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww, he's so cute! I love his coloring.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

The second picture is so cute and funny!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

love the dog and cat pic. i think you
better keep an eye on his left ear.
there's a hand growing out of his head (pic #4).


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks  

I must have been asleep when I posted this thread. I forgot to ask what I was trying to ask LOL Someone on here had mentioned he was a sable, but then I mentioned the white and the question was brought up about possibly a different father to the rest of the litter (because Knuckles was the only puppy who wasn't black/tan). The father is white, the mom is black/tan. They suggested I post pictures so those who know more about coloring could maybe tell me. 
If someone asks me what "kind" of GSD I have, am I correct in saying a sable or is the white markings throwing that off?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He's cute. I would wager that somewhere along his bloodlines is a mix. A dog can look 100% GSD and be mixed. this one is super cute but definitely doesn't look purebred. Husky mix is most common when dealing with a GSD that looks GSD'ish but is a mix. Chances are, daddy wasn't purebred.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of the father. As far as my sister in law knows, Boss is purebred. That is what she was told, she just didn't get papers with him. 










Has anyone bred a purebred white to a black/tan (or other)... what did the puppies look like? There isn't a chance that it just pulled some white from dad?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kittilicious said:


> Here is a picture of the father. As far as my sister in law knows, Boss is purebred. That is what she was told, she just didn't get papers with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boy's father was white and the bitch was black and tan (both parents are stock coats). My boy is a black and tan saddle back LH dog. His color is washed out. He has NO white on him at all, he is just appears lighter. 

Both parents are registered. Both parents come from titled dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kittilicious said:


> Here is a picture of the father. As far as my sister in law knows, Boss is purebred. That is what she was told, she just didn't get papers with him.
> Has anyone bred a purebred white to a black/tan (or other)... what did the puppies look like? There isn't a chance that it just pulled some white from dad?


The thing is, white is an additional "masking" gene that masks whatever color the white dog is "supposed" to be. So if you breed a black and tan dog to a white dog, you'll get black and tans, you might get whites, you might get whatever color the white is masking in the white parent. You might get some washed out or lighter coloration. . . but not white spots. 


The sire could be a poorly pigmented white GSD (technically a white GSD should have a black nose, which is why I say he's poorly pigmented) or he could be a white GSD/Husky mix. 

It's also possible that the father's underlying color is sable, so you've got a washed out sable puppy and the white spots will fade over time. Sometimes pups are just born with little white spots and they go away when their adult coat grows in.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess it will be interesting to see how his coat grows in then. I gotta admit, I'll be a bit disappointed if there is a mix down the line somewhere, but honestly - it doesn't matter to me. My daughter, however, would be thrilled to think there is some husky in there! LOL

Something else about the entire litter... all the puppies had white spots on their toes, but Knuckles was the only one with a white chin & chest. 

Thank you all for replying. I can't believe how educational this board has been the past few days! You guys are great.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw Knuckles' littermate today (the black/tan/silver one pictured). The white spots on his toes are gone... 

Just something interesting


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with Emoore, the father could be GSD/Husky mix. We have Huskies all over our neighborhood for some reason. The ears look a bit small for a GSD, at least compared to our GSD. But extremely handsome whatever he may be.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I got very, very good at phenotyping dogs (it all started with Wolfdogs) and I have to say that the father looks like a GSD/Husky mix... but in all honesty, he looks almost entirely husky.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gretchen said:


> I agree with Emoore, the father could be GSD/Husky mix. We have Huskies all over our neighborhood for some reason. The ears look a bit small for a GSD, at least compared to our GSD. But extremely handsome whatever he may be.


Not to mention the dudley nose. I think mixed w/husky. I hope she's neutered him by now...!
White GSDs actually have a lot of pigment, and often the whites have faintly beige highlights on ears, etc.


----------

